# 1.1.2 Activation Hack Anytime Soon?



## RJones (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm heading down to Florida in a few weeks and wanted to buy an iPhone to activate on Rogers. Do you think a 1.1.2 OOB activation hack will be out soon? Otherwise, do you think it'd be possible to find a 1.1.1 or 1.0.2 iPhone at AT&T or the apple store?

Thanks


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

You can activate and jailbreak 1.1.2 just fine. Currently, there is no software unlock for 1.1.2 OOB iPhones. The Turbo SIM method, however, works just fine.

When I picked up my iPhone at the Tampa Bay (International Plaza) Apple Store, they only had 1.1.2 phones in stock, and were unloading a fresh shipment. If you're looking for 1.1.1 phones, your best bet is Craigslist or some other 3rd party, as 1.1.1 has passed out of the official distribution channels.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

Some people have also had luck getting 1.1.1 phones at AT&T stores, but they're probably rare right now, 1.1.2 has been out since Nov 29th.


----------



## RJones (Sep 14, 2007)

I got the whole trip down to florida to check stores, hopefully i can find a 1.1.1 to save the pains of 1.1.2 activation. I'd like to avoid spending money on turbosim if possible.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

The Turbo SIM actually seems to be the best solution out there - it doesn't modify the phone firmware, it (historically) hasn't been broken with firmware updates, and it doesn't void the warranty on the phone, as no unreversable software hacking has been done.


----------



## RJones (Sep 14, 2007)

How much will a TurboSim cost me? Is it hard? Do i still need a rogers sim card then?


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

RJones said:


> How much will a TurboSim cost me? Is it hard? Do i still need a rogers sim card then?


A Turbo SIM is about $110, with shipping. I'm waiting to order mine, as their store is currently closed. The way it works is that it clones a small portion of the AT&T SIM, then uses that in conjunction with your regular SIM - Rogers or otherwise.


----------



## RJones (Sep 14, 2007)

Ahh, ok. So once I buy a TurboSIM i won't need to worry about upgrades anymore? IE if 1.2 comes out, it should upgrade without problems.

I might just order a turbosim when the store opens again. Can I return my rogers sim card then?


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

There are no guarentees that the Turbo SIM method is upgrade-proof, but there haven't been any attempts to block it yet. 

You need to keep your Rogers SIM card.


----------



## RJones (Sep 14, 2007)

Thank you very much for your help. Will order one soon, save me the hastle of trying to find a 1.1.1 phone


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

On a continuation of that thought, has anyone heard anything about StealthSIM?
StealthSIM.com

The site is pretty new (domain created on 2007-11-30). The Canadian dealer site is pretty new as well (2007/11/26). Thoughts?

Update: sent them an email via the contact page, and was told that video evidence was forthcoming...


----------



## titans88 (Oct 3, 2007)

John Clay said:


> On a continuation of that thought, has anyone heard anything about StealthSIM?
> StealthSIM.com
> 
> The site is pretty new (domain created on 2007-11-30). The Canadian dealer site is pretty new as well (2007/11/26). Thoughts?
> ...


Oh great, I was going to do the same thing but you saved me the hassle!


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

from iPhoneStealth.ca (Canadian stealthsim site)


> Please do not update your unlocked iPhone via iTune other any other software. You need to confirm the update will not conflict with the unlock.
> We CANNOT guarantee that this software will work after any future updates for the iPhone. It does currently work on all firmware versions, up to and including, 1.1.2. we will not be held liable or responsible for unlocking your handset again in the event it should be locked by a future update issued by Apple.


(Colour hilight is mine)

Also, Apple has a history of jumping on sites using 'iphone' in their name....


----------



## billwong (Jan 6, 2002)

I just installed a StealthSIM in my OOB 1.1.2 iPhone, and it works!

Just use Jailbreak 1.1.2 instructions on modmyifone.com and get the StealthSIM

 ▃ ▄ ▆ iPhoneStealth.ca  ▆ ▄ ▃

It ships from Mississauga FedEx Priority for $89.99 plus $20 shipping. I believe that's a better deal than TurboSIM (which ships from Europe).


----------



## titans88 (Oct 3, 2007)

billwong said:


> I just installed a StealthSIM in my OOB 1.1.2 iPhone, and it works!
> 
> Just use Jailbreak 1.1.2 instructions on modmyifone.com and get the StealthSIM
> 
> ...


Did you copy n paste that into 5 threads?!?! lol


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

Just thought I'd mention that my TurboSIM arrived today. Easy installation, despite what others have said. Works great!


----------



## RJones (Sep 14, 2007)

Thats great John, mine arrives tomorrow. Too bad I don't have my iPhone yet. Anyways, which instructions did you follow for programming the turbosim.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

I'm getting a database error now, but what I did was this:
http://www.hackint0sh.org/forum/showthread.php?p=132110#post132110 (click on the link offered for the updated tutorial).

Tip for getting the two SIMs together... when you've got the Turbo and the Rogers SIM together and putting into the tray, try sliding in, so the turbosim will catch the pressure bare on the top of the SIM tray.


----------



## inspectergadget (Jan 1, 2008)

*StealthSim*

I Received the StealthSim from saveandreplay dot com and it works great, had to follow steps on the site to jailbreak then inserted this little sleathsim with my sim and bingo my iphone works great! I never had luck with the turbo sim the old green style the new stealthsim is black and works great


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

inspectergadget said:


> I Received the StealthSim from saveandreplay dot com and it works great, had to follow steps on the site to jailbreak then inserted this little sleathsim with my sim and bingo my iphone works great! I never had luck with the turbo sim the old green style the new stealthsim is black and works great


Nice ad?


----------



## Sean.Perrin (Aug 13, 2007)

John Clay said:


> On a continuation of that thought, has anyone heard anything about StealthSIM?
> StealthSIM.com
> 
> The site is pretty new (domain created on 2007-11-30). The Canadian dealer site is pretty new as well (2007/11/26). Thoughts?
> ...


Picked up my phone last night and hacked it with a stealth SIM.... works great on FIDO.


----------

